# Leave of Absence  for 3-4 weeks ?



## Clementine (Feb 2, 2022)

I was told  I need to submit LOA since I will be gone for 3-4 weeks ? I left it on my ETLS Desk..


If it gets approved how do I come back to work once LOA is over ? Do I just ask them for shifts or do they start scheduling me again ?  


Any help would be appreciated thank you all. 


Sincerly

Clem.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 2, 2022)

You tell the ETL and it usually takes 2 more weeks to end up on the schedule.


----------



## rd123 (Feb 5, 2022)

How early we have to ask for an LOA? I I’m thinking of taking a month off to visit my parents  in a different country during early summer .


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 5, 2022)

It’s never too early


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 5, 2022)

rd123 said:


> How early we have to ask for an LOA? I I’m thinking of taking a month off to visit my parents  in a different country during early summer .


No less than 3 weeks out but the earlier the better.  Obviously medical you don’t need to know about before you get sick.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 28, 2022)

Clementine said:


> I was told  I need to submit LOA since I will be gone for 3-4 weeks ? I left it on my ETLS Desk..
> 
> 
> If it gets approved how do I come back to work once LOA is over ? Do I just ask them for shifts or do they start scheduling me again ?


Call your store a week before you're set to return and ask for your ETL and they'll get you back in the system.


----------

